# Digit Archive now hosted at Codeplex - download now!



## vamsi360 (May 28, 2010)

*Update:*

*The DigitArchive is now hosted at Codeplex*. I am thrilled to announce this project as a opensource project - my first one. Codeplex is a Microsoft project hosting site hosting the opensource projects.

You can hence access the source code, contribute to this project and become a developer. Visit the codeplex DigitArchive homepage for more details on how to get access to the source code, request features and then how to contribute your own code.

I hope there are many developers out there and would contribute to this project and make it an always running successful project.
*Download it from:*

*digitarchive.codeplex.com

Download the software from codeplex from now onwards. Just go to the above page and click the download button to the right.

*Update:*

*Updated to Release Candidate 2 (RC2)*

Changes:
-The software is now more usable.
-Easier search which is now not case-sensitive.
-Select "All" option in all drop down lists or select the value. It works in all the cases.

This build is more stable and functional with all the requested software. It is tested and found to work with all the supported Windows platforms with .Net 3.5
Download now and enjoy. Don't forget to provide feedback.

Jai Gurudeva!


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

Commendable job indeed. Keep it improving and best of luck.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

@Rahim
Thanks.

But no one else tested this archive? Friends just download it, run and post your experiences here.


----------



## ankushkool (May 29, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

Great job... will try it out!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 30, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

i am getting
XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
Location: *cid-0bb492e626f032e0.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Digit Archive/Build6.zip
Line Number 120, Column 20:for (var i = 0; i < selfPageData.items.length; i++)
-------------------^

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

-----

i am unable to download dude


----------



## vamsi360 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*



gopi_vbboy said:


> i am getting
> XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
> Location: *cid-0bb492e626f032e0.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Digit%20Archive/Build6.zip
> Line Number 120, Column 20:for (var i = 0; i < selfPageData.items.length; i++)
> ...


 
Are you telling it is a problem with SKYDRIVE? Now it's working correctly dude. Use IE8 to download.
(OR)
use this link from Box.NET to download:

*www.box.net/shared/hjbo0tcjro

The download links are functioning well now. Thanks for your feedback. Would you mind trying it again?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 30, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

upload in mediafire...i am in linux


----------



## vamsi360 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*



gopi_vbboy said:


> upload in mediafire...i am in linux


 
box.net doesn't require windows dude..

Both links will work in linux under firefox too. Microsoft supports firefox so does box.net.


----------



## rkneo11 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

just downloaded it...
cool interface...


----------



## vamsi360 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*



rkneo11 said:


> just downloaded it...
> cool interface...



thank you. New build will be released soon...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

good stuff. downloading now.. will post feedback later.

also post source if you want help etc


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

i will download it but archive is from which year and upto which year


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

source code


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*

hey good stuff. 

small suggestion - add tooltips and more feedback to actions .. will help new users


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*



umeshtangnu said:


> source code



now it's published at Codeplex. So you can make your own contribution to this project. The source code is made free with Creative commons license.

Download it from

*digitarchive.codeplex.com


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: New DIGIT Archive with all the features.*



vamsi360 said:


> now it's published at Codeplex. So you can make your own contribution to this project. The source code is made free with Creative commons license.
> 
> Download it from
> 
> *digitarchive.codeplex.com


thanks bro


----------



## Garbage (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice stuff. 

Just wondering why did you chose .Net 4? Don't you think its too soon for .Net 4?


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jun 4, 2010)

.Net 4.0


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 4, 2010)

Garbage said:


> Nice stuff.
> 
> Just wondering why did you chose .Net 4? Don't you think its too soon for .Net 4?



I have chosen it because I have been working with it from it's first beta and I am a Microsoft Student Partner. I just love Microsoft technologies.

Plus, .NET4 Client Profile installer is just 40MB compared to 180 MB of .NET 3.5 which makes .net4 a sweet deal. Plus we get a bundle of cool features too.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 9, 2010)

vamsi360 said:


> I have chosen it because I have been working with it from it's first beta and I am a Microsoft Student Partner. I just love Microsoft technologies.
> 
> Plus, .NET4 Client Profile installer is just 40MB compared to 180 MB of .NET 3.5 which makes .net4 a sweet deal. Plus we get a bundle of cool features too.


 
*Always develop for lowest possible configuration your users will be using*.
And AFAIK .Net Framework 4.0 doesn't ship even with Windows 7.

Thought the software is cool, I still thinks the platform version choice is poor.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 9, 2010)

hey host in  sourceforge...i m in linux...how to run it man....i dont have win

is there a linux version?

btw u keep FOSS logo n use M$ technology....wtf


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2010)

downloaded it but as I don't have .net 4 installed I was not able to run it.
Will hunt for it into the months previous digit dvds manually  and give it a try


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 16, 2010)

Garbage said:


> *Always develop for lowest possible configuration your users will be using*.
> And AFAIK .Net Framework 4.0 doesn't ship even with Windows 7.
> 
> Thought the software is cool, I still thinks the platform version choice is poor.



OK. According to your wish I multi targeted to .NET 3.5 and hence no problems with other requirements if you have Windows 7. 
Thanks for your suggestion. But I still recommend you to install .NET4 if you don't have .NET 3.5 as the installation file size is less in .NET4.

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------




gopi_vbboy said:


> hey host in  sourceforge...i m in linux...how to run it man....i dont have win
> 
> is there a linux version?
> 
> btw u keep FOSS logo n use M$ technology....wtf



Gopi,

There is no wrong in using a Microsoft Technology for any developer. Futher, many developers would like to use these developer technologies as the tools provided by Microsoft handle most of the dev's tasks.

I open-sourced it meaning that I support FOSS. FOSS doesn't mean to not use opensource software.

I have thought to use Java or Qt to write the app so that it works in linux or mac. But, majority of the archive software list is composed of windows apps. And there is no need to use it in linux. But if required I will make it in my free time and when I feel interested to do so.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 16, 2010)

vamsi360 said:


> OK. According to your wish I multi targeted to .NET 3.5 and hence no problems with other requirements if you have Windows 7.


Thank you. 



vamsi360 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. But I still recommend you to install .NET4 if you don't have .NET 3.5 as the installation file size is less in .NET4.


I don't use Windows usually. I tested your software on some other computer. But will keep in mind to install .Net Framework 4 before using it next time.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cool work. Loved it.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 16, 2010)

love em--
good


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks...

@All...download the updated archive.


----------



## abhishek_del (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi!

When I have to search for a software say "Adobe Dreamweaver", I need to compulsarily select the dropdown boxes which makes it totally non-user friendly and defeats the purpose specially the dropdown where I have to select the month and year as well. If I know the month and year, I better search that DVD rather than using this software.

I may be wrong, please correct me.

Thanks


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 29, 2010)

abhishek_del said:


> Hi!
> 
> When I have to search for a software say "Adobe Dreamweaver", I need to compulsarily select the dropdown boxes which makes it totally non-user friendly and defeats the purpose specially the dropdown where I have to select the month and year as well. If I know the month and year, I better search that DVD rather than using this software.
> 
> ...


 
The problem is fixed in RC1. Download the new RC1 Build now and post your feedback. The search now works but is case sensitive. So, start with Capital letter. I have added the "All" section also.

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

@All

*The software is now updated to RC1 - Release Candidate => Build 12*

Now the software should be more useful with it's new search and selection capabilities.

Download it now!


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2010)

^^ downloaded it - will test on xp sp3 which has don net 3.5 installed

BTW, it would be great if you can change the description a little bit on the website :



> Digit Archive easily finds and installs the software you want to from the DIGIT magazine media. Just type your software name or select the month and year of your software and select it to install.
> 
> It's that simple. The software is written in C# and runs on top of .NET 4. So be sure to install .NET4 Client profile before installing it. The setup automatically downloads and install it if not already installed. So, no problems on the user's end.
> 
> Download it and enjoy!



From the description it looks like it will only run on dot net framework 4 though it supports .net frame work 3.5. as you've said on post no. 23.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2010)

after extracting when I clicked on the setup.exe it prompted me to install .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 but I choose Don't Accept to test it only on .Net Framework 3.5

As I only have .Net Framework 3.5 installed I clicked on the DigitArchive.application anyway and it prompted me to install the app.
So I installed it on xp xp3.

On the Program Menu it created a sub menu Called Microsoft but I think you should change or remove the creation of sub-menu. It would be great if it can be added in the program menu without any sub menu.

The app is case sensitive - when I searched for the word adobe ( Month and Year January 2009 ) it showed nothing but when I searched for Adobe it showed the search result properly. If possible fix it as most people don't bother to use capital letter while searching.

In Month field February should be below January.
October, November and July is repeated two times.

Still there's no option like all for Media, Month and year selection or I'm missing something ??

It would be great if we can search through all the months, year and discs for a particular keyword. I mean create a "all" selection option for Media, Month and Year Menu as well so a keyword say adobe can be searched for all the months and years across all discs.

All in all you've started a very nice effort for the community - keep it up and thanks a lot for your great effort.

BTW, I will update to dot net framework 3.5 SP1 and 4 for greater compatibility though and test the software again.


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 5, 2010)

Ya, I second your views.

The main problem with me was that I had to still select the month and the year. From a user perspective, I needed something which catalogs the software wisely like WinPCap or similar software and enables quick searching. the original software archive from digit was great, it had everything. This one should be great if you have the all feature in the month and year part because if I know the month and year, it would take me just two mins to take out that particular DVD and get the app.

I want to appreciate your efforts though. Nice work


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2010)

BTW, tested with dot net framework 4 installed on Xp SP3 - same results.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 6, 2010)

The DSA doesn't work right after the first try.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> after extracting when I clicked on the setup.exe it prompted me to install .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 but I choose Don't Accept to test it only on .Net Framework 3.5
> 
> As I only have .Net Framework 3.5 installed I clicked on the DigitArchive.application anyway and it prompted me to install the app.
> So I installed it on xp xp3.
> ...



Thanks for your feedback. 

The new RC2 build16 is almost the finished version. It has all the annoyances fixed.
The software has to work fine on all systems with .Net 3.5. No SP1 required. It should and will work.
The search is now case-insensitive and the "All" category is added and enhanced. 

Finally,
I am glad to inform that the good old digit archive features are all almost there in this build and they work.

I hope you try the new version.

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




abhishek_del said:


> Ya, I second your views.
> 
> The main problem with me was that I had to still select the month and the year. From a user perspective, I needed something which catalogs the software wisely like WinPCap or similar software and enables quick searching. the original software archive from digit was great, it had everything. This one should be great if you have the all feature in the month and year part because if I know the month and year, it would take me just two mins to take out that particular DVD and get the app.
> 
> I want to appreciate your efforts though. Nice work



The new RC2 build almost mimics the old archive except that my archive has new code written using a better way to use data.

All the features requested are available. Download it!

digitarchive.codeplex.com

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Software update to RC2!

refer:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/developers/127416-digit-archive-now-hosted-codeplex-download-now.html#post1241806


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2010)

you have quoted my first post in this page as referral link - fix that 

Will download and post feedback


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> you have quoted my first post in this page as referral link - fix that
> 
> Will download and post feedback



did you test it?


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2010)

Whenever I try to install the latest version ie RC2 by executing DigitArchive.application ( normal setup.exe still prompts me to install dot net framework ) it's giving me this error :

*i32.tinypic.com/mws5eg.png

I've uninstalled the previous version before installing this version.

As this version ie RC2 is not installing I've tried installing the previous version which is installing just fine.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 16, 2010)

downloaded the sourcecode 
gives exception


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> Whenever I try to install the latest version ie RC2 by executing DigitArchive.application ( normal setup.exe still prompts me to install dot net framework ) it's giving me this error :
> 
> *i32.tinypic.com/mws5eg.png
> 
> ...



dude....the first and foremost thing you need to do is *INSTALL .NET FRAMEWORK  3.5* and then *RUN SETUP MSI file.*

Don't launch the .application file and the archive won't work if it doesn't have any .net libraries. The archive works fine if .net 3.5 is present.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2010)

vamsi360 said:


> dude....the first and foremost thing you need to do is *INSTALL .NET FRAMEWORK  3.5* and then *RUN SETUP MSI file.*
> 
> Don't launch the .application file and the archive won't work if it doesn't have any .net libraries. The archive works fine if .net 3.5 is present.



Please don't call me dude 

As I've said earlier I've Dot net 3.5 and 4 both installed on my XP Sp3 and whenever I try to install it using that setup file it always prompts me to download and install dot net frame work but as I've already dot net 3.5 and 4 both installed why should I again download and install dot net framework 3.5 which is quite large in file size ??

So whenever I click on decline the setup.exe ( I can't find any setup.msi file in build16 archive ) just quits and I've use that .application install method..

*i30.tinypic.com/292tlie.png

*i32.tinypic.com/2po4jo3.png

I've several questions :

Will it work only with dot net 3.5 SP1 as your software is prompting to install the 3.5 sp1.

If I only install dot net framework 4 on a fresh install of xp will it work with only dot net framework 4 or still I've to install 3.5 sp1 ??

If it works only with 3.5 sp1 the I've to download it offline installer first and then try again your software.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 19, 2010)

it will work with 3.5 sp1 or later


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> Please don't call me dude


 
sorry.. i thought otherwise. I will address the problems with .Net 3.5 or .Net 3.5 SP1 as the software is multitargetted in Visual Studio and it shows 3.5 only. I will post the update later.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2010)

will test it today with dot net framework 4 installed on a fresh copy of xp sp3 ..


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 28, 2010)

So what happened to this? Do you need my help to take this forwards?


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 8, 2010)

Raaabo said:


> So what happened to this? Do you need my help to take this forwards?



Raboo,

It's still there. But without new database of the contents of magazine DVDs the software can not be used for newer Digit DVDs. So, I need the updated xml file so that the software remains up to date.

This is the reason that the software is still in RC2 phase. Please encourage this.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2010)

^^ I got the same prob even under windows xp with dot net 4 ( only installed it without any other dot net runtimes ) so I think it requires dot net framework 3.5 SP1 to function correctly.

BTW, I will test your Digit Archive release whenever I new version is available.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 12, 2011)

new version coming up for linux too..expect it sometime in summer. But I seriously need the database


----------



## Anorion (Jan 12, 2011)

^Vamsi mail me ur xml file, i may has some missing bits


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

vamsi360 said:


> new version coming up for linux too..expect it sometime in summer. But I seriously need the database


So you have written it for Mono?


----------



## umeshtangnu (Feb 7, 2011)

vamsi360 said:


> new version coming up for linux too..expect it sometime in summer. But I seriously need the database


ran the project through Mono Migration Analyzer

got three error 


> Error	1	Mono is missing the method: void LinkLabel.set_TabStop(bool)	C:\Users\hp\Desktop\dog\digitarchive_333d165e202a\archiveOne\AboutForm.Designer.cs	84	14	archiveOne





> Error	2	Mono is missing the method: void LinkLabel.set_TabStop(bool)	C:\Users\hp\Desktop\dog\digitarchive_333d165e202a\archiveOne\MainForm.Designer.cs	465	14	archiveOne





> Message	3	MonoTodo: DriveInfo[] DriveInfo.GetDrives()
> Reason: Currently only implemented on Mono/Linux	C:\Users\hp\Desktop\dog\digitarchive_333d165e202a\archiveOne\MainForm.cs	137	14	archiveOne


----------

